# Gainclones



## contempter (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone here build their own chip amps? I have a break in between my next bank of tests here at school, so I thought i would try my hand at building a chipamp or audiosector gainclone kit. Is the time/effort/resulting sound worth it?


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

i read p on them before i made my decision and heard that they perform really well. diyaudio has tons of info on them. and they are pretty cheap to build. i chose to go ska gb150 from greg ball


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I made a few of the first BrianGT group buy chip amps. They are nice, no complaints and darn cheap. fun little project to play with.


----------

